# Tail Chasing



## LED2013 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have an 8 month old male Vizsla who has tons of energy and is pretty hyper - bred heavily for field trialing. He is very smart and learns quickly, but he has to be doing something constantly; hence, he has become a chronic tail chaser. I have tried redirected him to sit and other activities which only helps for a short time. I also have a 10 month old male Wirehaired Vizsla and when they are outside together (we have big fenced yard) they play, but at times I will look out the window and the smooth stops playing and starts chasing his tail. I'm thinking an e-collar might be the next step??? I love my smooth boy, but I gotta say...the Wire V's are a little more mellow and easier to live with. Any suggestions on how to resolve this behavior would be appreciated.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Before you go to an e collar try compressed air. It is sold as pet corrector here in the UK. 

It is just high pressure air in a can and when you aim away from the dog and spray it redirects.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like the dog has become OCD with tail chasing. I wouldn't punish or praise him for it. I would work on redirecting him, anything that will keep him busy mentally and physically. Teach him sit, down, touch, paw, rollover, to wait until released anything that works his mind. Then use these tools when he starts to tail chase. Also use food puzzles to feed him and kongs for treats. Your trying to keep him busy to break the cycle. OCD behavior cause a dog stress and punishment for that behavior cause it more stress.


----------



## LED2013 (Dec 7, 2012)

I swear he has OCD and ADD. What do I do when he is outside with the other dogs? I've run this boy in the field, brought him home and darned if he doesn't start chasing his tail. Thankfully, he never tries to chew on it or do any kind of damage, but I know this is not a good behavior. I have the one smooth V, 2 Wire V's and 1 MinPin in the house. When I leave in the morning the two young boys are crated and get frozen kong toys stuffed with dog food and gravy. If he were an only child, I would hide his food all over the house, but that is hard to do with multiple dogs. I have started him in agility and he absolutely loves it; so, he is very trainable. I think I could train him the entire time he is awake! He has to be occupied at all times unless he is sleeping. I work full time so this is a little tough for me. What are you referring to when you talk about "food puzzles"?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I would try clicker or whistle training him first. Sounds like ocd or anxiety. He probably needs some more focused mental training to overcome his anxiety. Give him a tougher, achievable job to do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a link to some of them just to give you a idea of what I talking about.
http://www.things4yourdog.com/dog-puzzles-&-games

The busier he is the less time he will have for tail chasing. I would not expect a over night cure. You might also try using a DAP diffuser in the house.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley also has to be kept busy constantly. One of our favorite tools is the Kong wobbler. 

http://www.amazon.com/Kong-Wobbler-Treat-Dispensing-Large/dp/B003ALMW0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355801016&sr=8-1&keywords=kong+wobbler


----------



## LED2013 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Driver currently has a Kong Toy and he learned quickly how to get food out it. The puzzles look really intriguing and I will be ordering one tonight. Guess I'll just have to put him in a separate room to eat...all the dogs have a different spot in the kitchen where they are fed.


----------

